# Shoulder pain advice



## sacstateroad (Jun 2, 2006)

I am looking for some sage advice. I ride a Cannondale CAAD 9, carbon bars, post and 23mm wheels with 25mm tires. I have been fit and the bike feels amazing until I hit 50 miles and above. at that point I always get a knot in my left side between my shoulder blade and spine. I cant remember it happening on my right. I am looking for any thoughts. I am really thinking it is me vs a bike issue. thanks for the help. OH and no previous left side injuries.


----------



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

It can be so many things, bike fit, conditioning, even the way you hold your head, or maybe not bike fit related, could be just one of them aches. 

You're going to have to experiment, start with a couple of simple things, no helmet visor and make sure your glasses sit up high enough so you're not straining your neck to look up. Bend your elbows, if need be rotate your bars just a tad so there's not so much weight on your arms, or maybe check your seat position.

And just FYI....a bike fitting isn't always perfect, much depends on the experience of the person doing the fitting, and frankly your conditioning and flexibility, what may be "the standard" may not be right for you . Don't be afraid to tweak things to your personal comfort, whenever I set up a new bike for myself I take tools with me on my rides and make adjustments until I get it perfect.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

You are probably riding with your upper body tensed up. Relax.


----------



## Firefly911 (Aug 31, 2011)

ericm979 said:


> You are probably riding with your upper body tensed up. Relax.


This is what I tend to do. I'm learning to relax my upper body plus changing positions often. It has gotten better. Good luck!


----------



## shanabit (Jul 16, 2007)

Its your Rhomboid Major most likely if your getting a knot between the blades. 
Rhomboid rotates your shoulder downward and retracts the shoulder blade so your most likely really over tensing the muscle and contracting it too much. Basically, your squeezing your blade toward the spine too much. Relax your mid back, neck and it should improve. By all means, find a good Massage Therapist, youll thank me later


----------

